# popping front end on a F250 4X4 drivers side



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a popping noise coming from the front end of my 2004 Ford F250 4x4. The popping noise only happens when I hit a bump. There is no noise when I turn only when I hit a bump. The shocks are going to be replaced tomorrow (but I don't think that is the problem). Any ideas on what could be the problem? Thanks for the help.


Scott


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Sway bar end links.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Jay Baker said:


> Sway bar end links.


Thanks Jay, I replaced the sway bar end links along with all four shocks on my wife's Tahoe this weekend. I was not sure what I was looking for on my truck and comparing the pictures I found on line I located what you were talking about. It is on a totally different spot and looks totally different location since I don't have a control arm (four wheel drive). Now I have to decide if I want to replace the bushings or the whole link. I hear the bushings are the a pain in the a** to get out.

once again thanks Jay here is a little green.

Scott


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

This is what they look like. There are no bushings to change just the whole assembly. They connect by the transmission on the frame. Thanks for the green.

http://www.jcwhitney.com/sway-bar-links/p2025561.jcwx?skuId=987044&TID=froogle&04FoF2Dor869856


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Jay, I thought some people have changed out the bushings to a higher grade bushing. I located the end link and the bushing are shot. Thanks again.

Scott


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

You can change out just the bushings. They take a little work to get out but a ball joint removal kit (harbor freight or free rent a tool from Autozone) and a little heat (I just used a butane plumbing torch) should get them out. I went with the Energy Suspension brand bushing kit that does the end links and sway bar bushings. FYI you did not mention if its a diesel or not but there is a ton of info on the 250s and 350s (gassers too) at http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/ Any time I have had an issue I post up my symptoms and get answers pretty quick. You can also search the archives.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

It may also be the plastic spring isolators...check them first as they are cheaper and easier to fix. The factory units are black and the replacements are white from the stealership. There is a total of 4...2 for each unit front and 2 in the back. When these go you can feel the noise at your feet through the floor board.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I replaced the end links (on the front end) and all four shocks. The truck handles like it is right off the showroom floor. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> It may also be the plastic spring isolators...check them first as they are cheaper and easier to fix. The factory units are black and the replacements are white from the stealership. There is a total of 4...2 for each unit front and 2 in the back. When these go you can feel the noise at your feet through the floor board.


 BW,
Have you changed the isolators before? My '03 F250 has the same noise after changing the sway bar bushings and links. Do the leaf springs have to be removed to change the isolators?

Thanks


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

68rustbucket said:


> BW,
> Have you changed the isolators before? My '03 F250 has the same noise after changing the sway bar bushings and links. Do the leaf springs have to be removed to change the isolators?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I have changed them...you need to get the part from Ford. You do not have to remove the springs to install them.


----------

